
Things Android has that iOS Needs - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/12/android-helping-ios/?isalt=0
======
Pewpewarrows
>Oh man are notifications bad in iOS. What is really bad though are the
meaningless icon badges that apps use. Gee thanks Twitter, but does that mean
I have 2 new mentions, tweets, or DMs to read – oh and on which account?

>I say do away with all icon badges, and work on a system wide notification
system that is informational to use, otherwise whats the point of notifying
me? The push notification system sucks to, no way of dismissing the message
when the screen is locked without getting sent straight to the App. Also have
you ever had more than one of these pop-up because that is just the most
helpful thing ever, isn’t it?

So... the author basically wants the notification bar from Android?

>For the record Androids implementation sucks too.

I guess being a fanboy means you can't see that the competitor is doing
EXACTLY what you want.

------
Yaggo
iPhone supports tethering over bluetooth, no need to carry a usb cable. While
bluetooth doesn't allow multiple clients as wifi does, it's more energy
conservative (being a PAN, not LAN).

(I had Novatel MiFi, and it run out of battery in ~6 hours if you forgot to
switch it off (happened regularly to me). Bluetooth connection automatically
terminates when you eg. close your Macbook.)

